# 1976 Ford F250 4x4



## devinm (Jul 26, 2009)

Just picked up this 1976 Ford F250 4x4 with the 351m... Took it right to the shop to get the major repairs done and in a couple weeks I'll start doing what I can do to it. Anyone have experience plowing with a '73 - '79 ford? I like the dragon painted on the hood, I think I'll keep it  Plow will be put on next month.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Holt Sh*t that thing's awesome! I haven't seen a truck with such a sweet dragon painted on the hood in a long time! 

I had a 78 F150 that I plowed with and it worked great. It wasn't the most comfortable truck to plow in, but it moved snow fine and never gave me a problem. Come to think of it, that truck was one of the most reliable I've ever had. Good luck.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Where you found that?

Look nice.

You would need make mount to fit frame.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

wow nice dragon! i love high boy's nice find! What all are you having done to it? Looks good


----------



## devinm (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the dragon compliments. I'd go take a better picture but it'll be in the shop for a couple weeks. The 4 wheel drive needed some work, the oil pan was leaking, it wouldn't shift into park, it was leaking oil from a couple other places... Other than that it runs strong. I found the truck on Craigslist.

Once I get it back from the shop I will do my own mods. Give it a tune up, add some bright reverse lights, get the turn signals working, other cosmetic things. Also needs a radio because it'll be a boring winter at 3am with nothing to listen to.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

That truck has an attidude! Nice Score.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Might try _LMCtruck.com _or_ millsupply.com _to find that missing piece of trim or whatever it needs. They have restore parts and pieces. 
My Dad bought a 68,73 and a 78 ---> F-250's 4X4's XLT brand new, just like it, He added Meyer plows. He owned them till they needed the 4th set of wiper blades, then he traded them in and bought new.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

how much did you get it for?


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

I just sold my restored 79 plow truck last spring. It plowed snow like no other truck I have been in.


----------



## devinm (Jul 26, 2009)

$600. I'm looking forward to plowing snow with it this winter.. should be out of the shop tomorrow.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

holyshh*t stole it


----------

